
Android Beyond Defragmentation - enos_feedler
https://www.sigarch.org/android-beyond-defragmentation/
======
tech-niche
google reacts [https://youtu.be/JyVU6NzfvqI](https://youtu.be/JyVU6NzfvqI)

